# The only flag that doesn't fly



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

*THE ONLY FLAG THAT DOESN'T FLY  !!*​*Between the fields where the flag is planted, there are 9+ miles of flower fields that go all the way to the ocean. The flowers are grown by seed companies. It's **a beautiful place, close to Vandenberg AFB. Check out the dimensions of the flag. The 2002 Floral Flag is 740 feet long and 390 feet wide and maintains the proper Flag dimensions, as described in Executive Order #10834. This Flag is 6.65 acres and is the first Floral Flag to be planted with 5 pointed Stars, comprised of White Larkspur. Each Star is 24 feet in diameter; each Stripe is 30 feet wide. This Flag is estimated to contain more than 400,000 Larkspur plants, with 4-5 flower stems each, for a total of more than 2 million flowers. You can drive by this flag on V Street south of Ocean Ave.* *in Lompoc , CA ! .. *​
*Aerial photo courtesy of Bill Morson Soldiers' Prayer *



​


​


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats To Cool...


----------

